# Blackwater Preserve 3D Tournament



## bioman (Oct 24, 2013)

BULLSEYE BONANZA
First Annual Archery Tournament 
11/16/2013 
Statesboro, GA
$35 Registration Pro-Class
$25 Registration for all other classes
$15 Registration Under 16
Check in starts at 8:00 am	First 3D Shoot
at Blackwater Archery Range
Blackwater Preserve archery range is new to Statesboro, GA.  This will be our GRAND OPENING.  This will also be the first time the targets will have been shot.  We are looking forward to a day of fun and fellowship.	With the help and support of the archery community we can have a new and exciting place in our own backyard to practice and host tournaments.
                  Archery Classes
Money Class 50yd: $500 payout with (20+) shooters only first prize M/W
Open 45yd: 50% payback men’s
Open 40yd: 50% payback women
Men’s Known 45yd: 50% pay back
Women’s Known 40yd: 50% pay back
Bowhunter 30yd: Men’s 50% pay back
Bowhunter 30yd: Women’s 50% pay back
	Teen Trophy Classes
Male 15-18
Female 15-18

Youth Trophy Class
Boy’s 11-14
Girl’s 11-14
10 years and under (Parental Attendance) Boys & Girls
    Send Fee  P.O Box 2032 Statesboro, GA 30458
 First 100 shooter will shoot Sat. over 100 will shoot Sun.
Directions: 
We are located out HWY 142 Pulaski Rd.  Signs will be up the morning of the shoot. 

FOR MORE INFO PLEASE CONTACT JACOB 
912-225-8517 or blackwaterhunts@gmail.com


----------



## melinda hawk (Oct 28, 2013)

What is the exact address for this shoot.  I tried mapquesting it but no dice.  and is there any slots for just shooting for fun.


----------



## bioman (Oct 29, 2013)

The shoot will be off of HWY 142 at the Bulloch - Chandler county line 8090 Pulaski will get you close and I will have signs up pointing the way from the Statesboro side and the Pulaski side. Give me a call if you have any questions Jacob 912-225-8517


----------



## TC915 (Nov 4, 2013)

Not sure if I'm good enough to compete yet, but will definitely be there. Statesboro needs more events like this!


----------



## bioman (Nov 5, 2013)

Glad to hear that you are coming out for our event its going to be fun for all. If anyone need directions give me a call, 912-225-8517


----------



## bioman (Nov 5, 2013)

The 11-14 age group will shoot at 10 - 20 yards


----------



## slab_slayer (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kwimb997 (Nov 15, 2013)

Will it be a casual start or do we have to be there at 8?  If not, what is the latest time you will allow shooter son the course?


----------



## jt12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Was the tournament held and how was the turn out haven't seen any scores posted. Really would have liked to been there but had to work. Hope y'all have plans to host lots of shoots coming up just try to check with clubs within hr half drive so everyone can have max attendance.


----------



## bioman (Nov 20, 2013)

*To jt12*

The tournament went well wish you could have made it. Everyone had a great shoot, Hope to see you at the next one.
jacob


----------



## Toyrunner (Nov 21, 2013)

Scores?


----------



## bioman (Nov 21, 2013)

*Scores*

I will post in a few days


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 25, 2013)

Can you send out a schedule for next year? My wife and I visit family in register once a month or so.  If y'all shoot on a weekend that I'm there, I'd be happy to come and shoot there.


----------



## bioman (Nov 28, 2013)

*I will send you one*

Let me get all the others together and I will set ours and send it to you thank you for writing Jacob


----------



## paulkeen (Dec 4, 2013)

had a blast cant wait for the next shoot


----------

